# Anyone heard of?



## Del44 (Jun 19, 2010)

Has anyone heard of ultra force might, claims its used by the guys in 300 to get them cut.


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

I head it was Acai Berry that got them in shape?

I have heard of Ultra Force, I think. Never tried them though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol the dudes in 300 had CGI 6 packs


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

I know, it's beyond really. Very misleading by advertising supplements from it though, like they do with Acai.

Apparently Jake Gyllenhall is in wicked shape for the Prince of Persia film, haven't sen it yet though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive downloaded it but not seen yet, it does look quite a similar style to 300...

dunno if i think thats a good thing or not lol.

wasnt too keen on 300...

and the plethora of 300 workout threads that followed along with hugh jackman workouts


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll have to check it out, sure it'll be worth a watch just for Gemma Arterton! haha.

When your on the kind of money they are on, there i no excuse for not being in shape really, no matter what kind of work outs you do!

Completely agree with the 300 workouts etc. Basically crossfit, which is basically a system that people have been using for years. They just didn't think it out of the ordinary until everyone got on the bandwagon.

And I heard Hugh Jackman was juiced up to the max for the Wolverine film. Guess you'll never know the truth mind.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

he mightve done abit of gear for it but if you actually think about it its the shot of him breaking outta that tank that sticks in the mind and his traps..

just a clever shot for a few seconds..

top trainer, a few months of test n a load of benchpressing, bicep curls and shrugs for the focus bodyparts...

not difficult to acheive..

couple of million as an incentive... lol

niiiice...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

If u see the main man who was in 300( I think he's name is Gerard butler or similiar) he has a proper little fat beer belly now) those abs were just computer generated


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Cal I think we could stick some claws on you and a wig... new wolerine?

Unless ya fancy donning a thong n a cape?


----------

